# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  SUS 500, has anyone tried this stuff?

## RANA

Has anyone tried SUS 500,by G.E.T?

----------


## K.Biz

is it new? i cant even find a review of it online. also where did u see this stuff? link me or send the chemical makeup..

it sounds like junk but that doesnt mean anything

----------


## RANA

I was trying to order some more Phera-plex and after ordering, the company "DAB nutritions" stated that they are out and they can send me this stuff. They said its the same as PP, but I was unable to locate anything for this product.

----------


## K.Biz

check your pm's

----------


## RANA

Thank's for the help

----------


## NeoIncubusX

Bringing back a really old thread instead of making a new one about the same thing.

Hi! I'm new! I decided to join because I thought the people here might be more helpful than bodybuilding.com which they just made me paranoid that I'm going to get progesterone-initiated gyno if I dont take something along with the SUS 500 right now and they recommended a SERM for PCT (I was hoping some formadrol or OTC PCT would be sufficient?)
I dont know if they know what they are talking about and no one would tell me what to do and I'd really like it if someone could just help me be safe about it all (I'm only on day 4 of taking it)
Thank you VERY much for any help

----------


## NeoIncubusX

PS this site is amazing. It made a link out of certain words like "gyno" and came up with letro which is really nice. Props to the creaters/mods!

----------


## wukillabee

Ive been wondering about this product too. i heard it was a progestin. i cant believe no one has heard or used this product, been out for sometime now. heres the product description:

Product Description
Increases Muscle Mass And While Reducing Fat!

G.E.T introduces SUS500, the first pharmaceutical grade anabolic compound on the market. SUS500 contains 2 potent compounds, which causes strength increases, muscle growth and elevated test levels. SUS500 is not metabolized by aromatase, eliminating any water retention normally associated with highly androgenic compounds. State of the art pharmaceutical grade (TPGS) has been added to give you the most bio-available delivery system for guaranteed maximum anabolic absorption.

Supplement Facts:

Serving Size: 1 Softgel
Servings Per Container: 60

Amount Per Serving % Daily Value**

Active Ingredients: Estra-4 9-Diene-3 17-Dione, 13-Ethyl-3-Methoxy-Gona-2, 5(10)-Diene-17-One, 3, 17 Ketoetiochol-Triene, Silymarin Extract, TPGS (Advanced Delivery System), In A Base Of Safflower Oil, Gelatin

* Daily Value not established

Directions: Take one soft gel twice daily with meals. Do not exceed 6 softgels daily. Take for a maximum of eight weeks, and then stop for at least 4 weeks.

----------


## No One Knows

Its finigenx + max lmg. They are both progestins so progesterone gyno can be an issue. As well as a very limp dick.

----------


## RANA

Hell this post is old, I never did it

----------


## bcaasdirty

progestin through and through

otc pct WOULD NOT b advised for this compound--a SERM and an AI would be ur best bet--no nolva though as it upregulates PgR receptors, and this compound is a progestin 

it sure does look neat!

----------


## bcaasdirty

> Hell this post is old, I never did it


wuss

 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## RANA

> wuss


A little bit - I would rather use gear

----------


## wukillabee

HAs anyone tried this product? Would be interesting to hear someones results from this. Does sound like it would kill ur libido though as mentioned above.

----------


## bcaasdirty

> I*ts finigenx + max lmg*. They are both progestins so progesterone gyno can be an issue. As well as a very limp dick.


yip yip yip

finigenx never really lived up to the hype...its main downfall was $$, and having to run 2-3x the recc dosage--most users reported increased aggrerssion and big strength increases

and max lmg was a libido killer, but did have great soaking wet gains lol

----------


## wukillabee

Hell yeah! If i had the choice between gear and ph id choose gear everytime. Kinda hard though cus i dont have a god source here in southern cali and my g/f having to poke me twice a week would probably freak her out, haha. Isnt gear really hard to get now since that last huge bust? If so, im sure the prices and fakes are goin up.

----------


## wukillabee

I plan on doing a Havoc/Revolt cycle soon. Gonna do havoc for 6 weeks and revolt for the first 4 weeks. any recomendations to help libido for the first 4 weeks with the revolt?

----------


## RANA

> Hell yeah! If i had the choice between gear and ph id choose gear everytime. Kinda hard though cus i dont have a god source here in southern cali and my g/f having to poke me twice a week would probably freak her out, haha. Isnt gear really hard to get now since that last huge bust? If so, im sure the prices and fakes are goin up.


It takes time to find a source but don't ask around here.

----------


## wukillabee

not asking, just tellin it how it is, haha. One day ill to a real cycle.

----------


## RANA

> not asking, just tellin it how it is, haha. One day ill to a real cycle.


I understand

----------


## PEWN

hmmm.....

----------


## NeoIncubusX

ok well hmm... if I'm only 4 days into this stuff do I need to PCT already? (if I quit today can I just quit)

----------


## NeoIncubusX

oh and if I _can_ just quit, can i follow up with Activate Xtreme and Lean Xtreme I have sitting around?

----------


## NeoIncubusX

*bump* , not trying to pester anyone, I just know yall are knowledgeable and can help me out. I'd like to just quit taking this if I can and maybe take AX

----------


## wukillabee

bump for anyone who has done a full cycle of this stuff and their results.

----------


## NeoIncubusX

well I quit taking it and switched to Activate Xtreme and Lean Xtreme. Hopefully things will go well. I'd assume someone would step in and say something if it was bad.

Oh and wukillabee, several people at my work (I work at a gym) have taken it with great results. One guy for instance is really huge to begin with so you couldnt tell much by looking at him but his strength went waaaaay up and another guy said he gains a good solid like... 7 lbs or something from it. Might have been more but I can't remember. More people are taking it now so I'll let you know.

And none of them are taking anything with it or even taking a PCT.........

----------


## RAILroad

am currently take this sus 500....energy is alil boosted but not much. my strength isnt shooting out the window.....pry just finish up and not do another bottle

----------

